# What is best programable remote for Tivo peanut lover



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

I have never bothered with a programable remote since I begun using Tivo in 1999 as I just love the peanut. When I upgraded to DirecTivo the peanut could control my Onkyo receiver (volume & Mute) and Mitsubishi RPTV. So life was fine. 

I recently got the proview 32" LCD for the hot tub/sunroom, and it is the perfect TV for this semi-outdoor environment. I use a HR10-250 with this set. 

So now the big question? I have 2 goals, the first is to control the power and volume at a minimum on the Proview. The second is to put the HR10-250 indoors and just run a HDMI cable through the wall out to where the TV is. So I need to set up either and IR repeater of a RF remote of some sort. 

I know allot of people like the Harmony series. For those who liked the peanut to start with are you happy with the Harmony or is there another device you would think is better. 

If you never liked the peanut to start with please refrain telling me what you think is so much better than tne Peanut. I recognize it is not everyones cup of tea, but I want to know thoughts of those who looked to replace that look and feel. 

PS - Any LCD based remote is out for me due to low light vision difficulty. This is probably what leads to my love of the peanut, I can use it entirely by feel.


----------



## bluntedat420 (Mar 17, 2002)

I use the Harmony 680. Coming from the peanut remote, you won't be disappointed. Don't get the 688 or the 676, the 680 has button placement quite similar to the peanuts.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Although not laid out the same as the peanut, take a look at the URC-6131.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

I use the URC-6131. Only 1 button that's not in the same area as on the peanut. The remote even has thumbs up and thumbs down. Not to mention you can get the remote for under $20...

http://ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC 6131


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

bluntedat420 said:


> I use the Harmony 680. Coming from the peanut remote, you won't be disappointed. Don't get the 688 or the 676, the 680 has button placement quite similar to the peanuts.


I just got a Harmony 659 and I love it...controls the TV, Tivo, DVD and Receiver...

Mike


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

bluntedat420 said:


> I use the Harmony 680. Coming from the peanut remote, you won't be disappointed. Don't get the 688 or the 676, the 680 has button placement quite similar to the peanuts.


I have the 676 and love it (except for a reluctant select button that takes some getting used to). I don't know the reason for recommending (above) the 680 but noy the 676 - They appear to be the same in button placement and functionality

I first bought the 659 because it was the only one available at a B&M store (other than the much more expensive 880). But the play buttons were at the bottom - couldn't use it easily with one hand. Got the 676 from Amazon and it was cheaper than the 659 at Best Buy.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

DavidS said:


> I have the 676 and love it (except for a reluctant select button that takes some getting used to). I don't know the reason for recommending (above) the 680 but noy the 676 - They appear to be the same in button placement and functionality
> 
> I first bought the 659 because it was the only one available at a B&M store (other than the much more expensive 880). But the play buttons were at the bottom - couldn't use it easily with one hand. Got the 676 from Amazon and it was cheaper than the 659 at Best Buy.


Yeah, I programmed the 6 custom buttons up top to be play, FF, REW, skip and and repeat because I couldn't stand the buttons at the bottom.

Mike


----------



## danvines (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a Harmony 659 and the URC-6131, and there is NO comparison between the two. The Harmony is vastly superior.

I have my eye on the 880 to replace the 659 (in my home theater) so the 659 can replace the 6131 in the living room.

Dan


----------



## TrojanHorse (Mar 24, 2003)

I love the peanut (except for the clear & enter buttons being on the very bottom) and I have two home theater master MX-500 remotes (different rooms) that control about 8 devices... I like LCD displays, and I like macros. Even my remote-o-phobe wife really likes the MX series.

I have three peanuts laying around - it's nice to have just one remote.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

brucedelta said:


> PS - Any LCD based remote is out for me due to low light vision difficulty. This is probably what leads to my love of the peanut, I can use it entirely by feel.


All of the Harmonys have an LCD screen, of course, but the only thing I need it for in the 676 is to change aspect on the TV, and I could even program some other button for that if I needed to.


----------



## pjdoogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I just got the 880, and although it does not have the feel of the peanut, after using it for 2 weeks I like it and the peanut feels "strange" when I use it upstairs on my kids' tivos.

One of the main reasons that I prefer it because the TV on/off button is right below the repeat button (takes you back 8 seconds) which I use a lot. I have a JVC D-ILA TV that takes not less than 2 minutes to power/cool down when you hit the off button and you must wait to turn it back on (also takes another 60 seconds). I found myself consistently hitting the on/off botton too much when attempting to repeat. The 880 layout takes a little getting used to, but it runs everything and is idiot/wife-proof.


----------



## mczolton (Aug 6, 2003)

TrojanHorse said:


> I love the peanut (except for the clear & enter buttons being on the very bottom) and I have two home theater master MX-500 remotes (different rooms) that control about 8 devices... I like LCD displays, and I like macros. Even my remote-o-phobe wife really likes the MX series.
> 
> I have three peanuts laying around - it's nice to have just one remote.


I've got to tip my hat to the MX-500 as well as the consumer line from URC (URC-200 and URC-300). I love these remotes and so does my wife 

Mark


----------



## rpfotog (Jun 1, 2004)

I've got an answer for both questions. First, I'd suggest getting the Hot Link Pro remote repeater.

http://www.hot-link.com/hotlink.html

I use one and it's incredible. It has a small box that you situate near your components. The box has a sort of ribbon cable made up of thin wires with small IR transmitters on the ends. You separate the strands of wire and stick the tiny IR transmitters onto the IR windows of all your components. Then you'd run the included IR sensor cable from the box, through your wall (along with the HDMI cable) and into the room where you'll be watching TV. The IR sensor on that cable is extremely sensitive and will work with nearly any placement. It's completely inconspicuous and I can attest to the power and performance of the product. I've had mine for nearly a year and it has been flawless.

The HotLink sensor is considerably more sensitive than the sensors on several of my components so it really works well without having to precisely aim the remote. It allows me to hide all of my gear in a funky piece of furniture that looks like a Chinese cabinet. (I modified the cabinet's bottom and back for ventilation) No one ever sees the receiver, CD player, DVD player or TiVo...they just work invisibly. Very cool.

As for the remote...I'm really partial to the Home Theater Master MX-700...

http://www.remotecentral.com/mx700/index.html

...mostly beacuse it's the first and only universal remote that I bought for my setup. Don't dismiss this remote just because it has an LCD. I almost NEVER look at the LCD when I'm surfing because it's so close to the TiVo peanut's feel and button layout.

You program it with a PC (I'm a Mac guy but I keep a cheap Windows box around for stuff like this) using a free application called MX Editor. Or you can aim the remotes toward each other and follow the included instructions to read commands directly from the peanut into the MX-700.

The MX Editor program provides much more flexibility and options allowing you to load complete remote profiles for nearly every IR controlled device on Earth. People also create and share their own profiles online. I have a custom remote profile that I created for the HR10-250 to suit my viewing preferences but it's essentially a clone of the TiVo peanut with a few extra options.

One of the nice things about a universal remote like the MX-700 is the ability to create and run macros. For instance, I have a macro programmed for the 'On' button which turns on the Plasma display, sets its input to 'Video 3' for the TiVo, sets the TiVo to 'live tv', turns on the stereo receiver and sets the input to 'TiVo'. I have another macro set up for the DVD button which changes the TV input to 'Video 4', turns on the DVD player and then changes the stereo receiver to the DVD input. The point is that macros allow you to do many things with the touch of a single button. Very cool indeed.

I can share my HR10-250 profile if you decide to go that way. It'll save you the trouble of programming it yourself and it even has discreet (separate) on and off codes which are nice to have. Discreet on/off codes are a must if you're concealing things and creating macros. You want to be sure that it's off when you want it to be off...you know? Most remotes just use an on/off toggle which could lead to confusion and extra macro programming...but that's a whole other discussion.

best--

Rp


----------



## Rayzfan (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, I'm kidding. But I never want my Harmony to leave my side of the couch. My wife gets the Peanut; I get the Harmony -- it makes for a Harmony'eous relationship.


----------



## TrojanHorse (Mar 24, 2003)

I think if you include a bad pun in your first post, you should be banned on general principle.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I have the 880 and I love it. I've messed around with several others, but the Harmony is the ONLY remote that'll do everything - and do it well!

Add to that the fact that all you need to do is tell the website what equipment you have, what inputs you need for all of your equipment and upload it to the remote, it's so simple to set up even I managed it!!!

Thoroughly recommended. Take a look at www.logitech.com/harmony for details but go to www.pricegrabber.com for the best price.


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm going to throw in my hat with the MX line from Universal Remote Conrtol(http://www.universalremote.com/). I personally have two, the MX-700 and the MX-800. Though not as slick as the latest Harmony offering, MX's do a great job.


----------



## falz (Mar 29, 2002)

I always chime in on these because most people have either a Home Theater Master, Logitech/Harmony, or some One for All variety.

I personally prefer the Sony RM-VL900:

http://www.remotecentral.com/vl900/

It's not found "new" in stores any longer, but you can get a new/refurbed one for $25 shipped online (I just got a 2nd one last month).

It's a perfect size/weight, buttons are laid out perfectly. Very good pictures on the site above.

I have one controlling TiVo, DVD, TV, Xbox, Receiver, CD, and maybe something else. It has no screen but there's just the right amount of buttons to work perfectly for everything. Plenty of memory too, all of my functions are programmed in button per button for most devices.

The 2nd one I purchased is for the bedroom- I kept picking up cheap OFA remotes but the button layout stunk on all of them that I used.

Note that I don't use thumbs up/down, and I use the "PIP" button on this remote for the TiVo button.

--falz


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

I have a Harmony 680, which is the first universal remote that I've ever had that actually fulfilled the promise of getting down to a single remote. I'm also a loyal Peanut lover.

It's not perfect. I probably make more wrong button presses than I used to with the Peanut; usually involving the skip-to-end/ff or skip-back/rew buttons. But for the most part, it is very usable without looking at it.

Now, here's the interesting part. For the last couple of weeks, I've had most of my home entertainment center dismantled. I have only the HD TiVo hooked straight to the TV. So, I switched back to the peanut (to avoid reprogramming the Harmony for this temporary situation). I find that I now probably prefer the Harmony to the peanut. Probably 90% (or more) of the button presses that I do during normal TV watching, I can do on the Harmony without moving from the center section. With the Peanut, I frequently need to move from the center section to the top section. And, I have to think about it.

I've looked at the Harmony 880, and I'm pretty sure that I would prefer the 680 button layout to the 880.

FWIW, I've owned the Core remote (an interesting device), some Memorex branded thing from Radio Shack (holds the longevity record), a Pronto (not really usable due to lack of hard buttons) and the Harmony. I'd say all but the Harmony have a WAF close to zero.


----------



## bluntedat420 (Mar 17, 2002)

Hmmm...the differences between the Harmony 659, 676 and 680?

I mentioned I liked the button layout of the 680 vs. the others, and here's why (I took these from the Logitech website):

The 659:









The 676:









The 680









On the 680, the play/pause/ff/rew/replay/skip are surrounding the 'OK(select)' button. I prefer this to having the play buttons either at the bottom or toward the top of the remote. The main difference between the 676 and the 680 is the placement of those buttons. On the 680, they surround the OK and the directional ring. On the 676, the OK/ring are surrounded by buttons like Pic, Sound, and a few other buttons used far less than play/pause/rew, etc.

I know the pictures don't really tell the whole story, but the OP was looking for a remote most like the TiVo peanut remote. I haven't yet seen a peanut remote where the play buttons (play/pause, etc.) are below the numbers. I have also found the 680 for just over $100 from newegg.com (just got one for my parents and they had no problems using it -- they aren't the most tech-savvy people, so I did the initial programming). I also love how the navigation "circle" is so close the the play buttons. My thumb doesn't have to move very far to swap tuners, switch shows, or set up recordings(which I just noticed JTAnderson mentioned).

BTW, I have no experience with the MX-series remotes.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

Another vote for the 680. It has the most logical button layout comaparible to the nut (see pictures above). I've used this remote for over 8 months and have absolutely no complaints. You can also find this remote online for less than a hundred bucks now. :up: :up:


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Just got my 676, everthing works well, the only thing I don't like is the feel of the select and arrow buttons around the select.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Open and shut case, I think.

Choose whichever model you want, but make sure it's in the Harmony family!


----------



## hockeynut (Dec 20, 2002)

MX500 here. I love it!


----------



## mczolton (Aug 6, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> MX500 here. I love it!


The nice thing about the MX-500 and other remotes from URC is that the buttons are easy to find and use in the dark. I never have to look at the remote - unless of course I need to use the commands on the LCD.

Mark


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

DavidS said:


> ...I don't know the reason for recommending (above) the 680 but noy the 676 - They appear to be the same in button placement and functionality ...





bluntedat420 said:


> The main difference between the 676 and the 680 is the placement of those buttons. On the 680, they surround the OK and the directional ring. On the 676, the OK/ring are surrounded by buttons like Pic, Sound, and a few other buttons used far less than play/pause/rew, etc.


Right you are. It's hard to tell from the photos, but the buttons are as you describe.

To the OP, choose which ever one meets your own preferences.


----------



## ryttingm (May 17, 2005)

Another vote for the mx-500.

However, your situation also requires an rf remote for controlling the HDTivo through the wall of the house. I just recently replaced my mx-500 of 3 years (which I absolutely love) with an mx-600 which is identical to the mx-500 and it has RF capability. It was an easy switch for me since I could "clone" my mx-500 setup onto the new mx-600. Some of the higher model URC remotes like the mx-700 mx-800 and mx-850 also have RF capability, but you'll find the mx-600 at a much more reasonable price. I just purchased my mx-600 off newegg for 135 dollars and this includes the RF receiver as well.


----------



## CorrysD (Dec 9, 2002)

I have and love the Harmony 680, as well, and in order to fully "peanut-ize" it, I remapped the center OK button to the pause button!


----------



## Spiky (May 30, 2002)

Y'all must have small hands. I use the MX-500. The peanut drives me nuts for being awkward and small. I've fiddled with the Harmonys, but decided against them for now for size, esp the 880. They would probably be better for grandparent use, but I haven't wanted to drop extra on remotes functionally similar to my MX-500s. And the OFA 6131 gives new definition to the phrase "tiny buttons", but it is quite capable for a very reasonable price. 

I should point out that the reference above to "URC-6131" is incorrect. URC is the MX-500/700 company (product line: Home Theater Master), UEI (dba OFA) is the 6131 company.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Spiky said:


> I should point out that the reference above to "URC-6131" is incorrect. URC is the MX-500/700 company (product line: Home Theater Master), UEI (dba OFA) is the 6131 company.


The URC-6131 model # is correct, UEI has been using the prefix "URC" since the 80's, and continues to this day.


----------



## kayson712 (Apr 15, 2003)

I have the OFA 6131, but still prefer the peanut. The Harmony remotes look interesting. I'd like to read the user guide before spending $100+ on a remote. Anywhere to find a user guide online for these? I couldn't find them on the Logitech site.


----------



## Spiky (May 30, 2002)

Edmund said:


> The URC-6131 model # is correct, UEI has been using the prefix "URC" since the 80's, and continues to this day.


Oops. You better trust Edmund before me, his forum title is accurate.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> I use the URC-6131. Only 1 button that's not in the same area as on the peanut. The remote even has thumbs up and thumbs down. Not to mention you can get the remote for under $20...
> 
> http://ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC 6131


I find on mine that I have to hit record twice on the URC-6131 to get it to record. Am I missing something?


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

I have a URC MX-850 and other than it being a bit too big for my hands, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## lynesjc (Feb 10, 2005)

Guindalf said:


> it's so simple to set up even I managed it!!!












Just Set It and Forget It !!!!


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

bluntedat420 said:


> Hmmm...the differences between the Harmony 659, 676 and 680?
> 
> I mentioned I liked the button layout of the 680 vs. the others, and here's why (I took these from the Logitech website):
> 
> ...


I own two 680's , one for the living room and one in the bedroom. Best remote ever.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

kayson712 said:


> I have the OFA 6131, but still prefer the peanut. The Harmony remotes look interesting. I'd like to read the user guide before spending $100+ on a remote. Anywhere to find a user guide online for these? I couldn't find them on the Logitech site.


Did you try the Test Drive feature on the Harmony site? That might help you. Also, think about buying from a B&M store where you can return it if you don't like it. You're right, it is expensive, but when your set up is complex (I have an HD-Tive and a D-Tivo), it's well worth it.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

SpankyInChicago said:


> I find on mine that I have to hit record twice on the URC-6131 to get it to record. Am I missing something?


I only have to hit record once.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

DavidS said:


> Did you try the Test Drive feature on the Harmony site? That might help you. Also, think about buying from a B&M store where you can return it if you don't like it. You're right, it is expensive, but when your set up is complex (I have an HD-Tive and a D-Tivo), it's well worth it.


DavidS I noticed you're in Dayton. I see on Ebay there's a guy selling the 880 for $169.99 in West Chester. I have the 688 and like that it controls everything and especially the website but don't particularly like a couple of the button placement. I like that the 880 lites up when you pick it up.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

I've got a couple of questions about these Harmony remotes that everyone is claiming are so great... 

1. Do they give you every single button that the original remote gives you for every single device? And I do mean every single button for every single device not a situation where it gives me enough of the same buttons to make it work.

My issue with muti-remotes is that there is still always 1 or 2 buttons you need the original for so you still need to keep them around. If that's the case of these Harmony remotes then I don't see them worth $200. 

2. Are they RF or IR? or both...


----------



## shahm (May 10, 2005)

falz said:


> I always chime in on these because most people have either a Home Theater Master, Logitech/Harmony, or some One for All variety.
> 
> I personally prefer the Sony RM-VL900:
> 
> ...


I second the Sony RM-VL900. For around $30, No remote on this planet comes even close to the learning and macro capabilities of this remote. IT IS THE BIGGEST BANG FOR THE MONEY!!!!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

RunnerFL said:


> I've got a couple of questions about these Harmony remotes that everyone is claiming are so great...
> 
> 1. Do they give you every single button that the original remote gives you for every single device? And I do mean every single button for every single device not a situation where it gives me enough of the same buttons to make it work.
> 
> ...


1. YES! That was the biggest question I asked when I got mine. In fact, I told the wife that "this thing had better sing and dance for that price or it goes back!" 
Guess what - it did. EVERY button on EVERY remote is there and what isn't can be programmed or even learned from the original. I couldn't find a pause button on my Centrios DVD Recorder (idiot me, it's the 'Play' button!), so I programmed the pause button on the Harmony using the learning functions. I can honestly say that, apart from responding fractionally slower than the peanut, it will do everything.

2. IR.

...and by the way, there are places you can get them for around $100, not 200.


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

Wow, I did not get a chance to get online yesterday and I am blown away by all the responses here. Thanks guys.
I will digest this stuff and look at the web sites in addition to remote central to come to a decision. I have read about most of these on remote central, but the problem there is lack of data relative to what I know/love. Thats why I wanted to know what penut lovers use. 
Last time I tried multifunction remotes was a poor experience due to my not being able to read even a backlit LCD while watching. The TV penut is such a success in my mind because I can use it compleatly by feel, and that is the criteria I will look at these others for.
-- Bruce


----------



## rpfotog (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Bruce,

I see you're in Voorhees. If you ever get over the Ben Franklin and want to see my MX-700 in action, shoot me an email or private message. I'd be more than happy to give you a demo. I'm literally 2 minutes from the BF Bridge.

Rp


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

falz said:


> I always chime in on these because most people have either a Home Theater Master, Logitech/Harmony, or some One for All variety.
> 
> I personally prefer the Sony RM-VL900:
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I love the Sony RM-VL900. It's a solid remote and lays everything out perfectly. I personally use the "menu" button for the TiVo button, and use "display" and "sleep" for their positions for "thumbs up" and "thumbs down"

Fantastic remote.


----------



## CorrysD (Dec 9, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I've got a couple of questions about these Harmony remotes that everyone is claiming are so great...
> 
> 1. Do they give you every single button that the original remote gives you for every single device?


In my setup, the Harmony supplied me with more buttons than my original remote! I have a commercial NEC plasma, which does not have seprate buttons on the remote for the discrete inputs. Since the consumer NEC has this functionality, when I added the NEC as a device on the harmony, it gave me those commands. Those "bonus" commands were pivotal when I set up my activities, i.e. Watch a DVD, Watch TiVo, etc.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

RunnerFL said:


> I've got a couple of questions about these Harmony remotes that everyone is claiming are so great...
> 
> 1. Do they give you every single button that the original remote gives you for every single device? And I do mean every single button for every single device not a situation where it gives me enough of the same buttons to make it work.
> 
> ...


I really doubt that fully satisfying 1 is reasonable on any universal remote. However, you can place as many commands as you like on the LCD buttons.

I believe there is a Harmony 890 coming that will support RF. I don't think any of the current models support RF.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

The Harmonys are great. Fully customizable and very easy to use. No macros to program. I can tell my 14 year old baby sitter how to use the HT system and play a movie for the kids with the surround sound on in less than a minute. All of the other remotes went in a drawer and only come out when I am doing major programming changes to my components. I know someone above said they liked the 688, but there are complaints about that one in that the buttons aren't separated enough so that it's harder to use by feel. The 680 is a great choice. I have the 659 and like it a lot, even though the 676 and 680 are better for use with dvr's.

One tip, if you go with a Harmony, get it from a place with a good return policy like Amazon. The prices fluctuate, but you can get any model except the new 880 for about $100 if you catch them on the right day. Amazon also has free return shipping. That is important because the Harmonys do seem to have some problems. Some of the units out of the box don't work right. The customer service is great, but if you return it under the manufacturer's warranty, you have to pay to ship the old unit back to Canada, and that can be expensive. Better that you can return it to Amazon on their dime and have them send you a new one.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Another vote for the MX-500. Don't let the LCD bother you, it has a _great_ backlight, not that you will need it, since the buttons are easy to find in the dark. Take the MX-700 demo offered above if possible.


----------



## kr8z1 (Sep 28, 2003)

MX-800 using RF..........LOVE IT!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I won't even try to push my t60 layout on anyone, it's obvious where you all stand ..you peanut lovers 

But I do have to know, do you tivo 2,3,4 a lot? I have a 1 week old peanut and it's nuts to hit tivo at the top then either 1,2,3,4. T60 remote is easier


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

shahm said:


> I second the Sony RM-VL900. For around $30, No remote on this planet comes even close to the learning and macro capabilities of this remote. IT IS THE BIGGEST BANG FOR THE MONEY!!!!


What do you use for the:
tivo button
live tv
advance/30 second skip
slow FF
thumbs up/down (for either restarting tivo or s/o/r/t)

I'm leaning towards sony because of it's placement of the numbers buttons and the select and arrow buttons. And of course it's the closest thing to the t60 i can find.

And as lovely as the mx500 looks, I guess I just can't see how all the buttons on my t60 would map out to it.


----------



## falz (Mar 29, 2002)

newsposter said:


> What do you use for the:
> tivo button
> live tv
> advance/30 second skip
> ...


For me, it's:

Tivo=PIP
Advance/Skip = STOP [square]
Slow = I don't have this mapped. I never used this on my original Tivo (SVR-2000)
Thumbs up/down = Not mapped, have the peanut in a drawer if I need to reset config/restart (maybe once every two months).

A previous person suggested using tv/video and sleep as thumbs up/down. This would generally work. I use tv/video as "Clear" as it's in the same position as my SVR2000 remote that I *was* used to. (I use clear frequently to delete as shortcut)

Menu and Guide are in the perfect spots on this remote as "list" and "guide".

I've had touch screen remotes in the past (the original sony one, gahhh) and I hate them. I need to navigate by feel.

--falz


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

newsposter said:


> What do you use for the:
> tivo button
> live tv
> advance/30 second skip
> ...


I just do everything by feel, mostly for placement with the T60.

tivo button = "Menu"
live tv = "Guide"
advance/30 second skip = "Stop"
slow FF = (not mapped; I never use this)
thumbs down = "display"
thumbs up = "sleep"
I also use "PIP" for the "clear/delete" button

I just used rubber cement and made stupid little tags for the buttons, and they actually hold up really well.

Here's a pic (click to enlarge):



System control 1 turns on the TV, amp, etc.
System Control 2 & 3 toggle back and forth between two HD Tivos.

It works really well. Hope this helps.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thx for the vl900 data. very helpful indeed. The rubber cement idea is good too. I know I would need it to get used to everything. 

Can you explain a bit more what the system buttons 1,2,3 do?


----------



## falz (Mar 29, 2002)

newsposter said:


> thx for the vl900 data. very helpful indeed. The rubber cement idea is good too. I know I would need it to get used to everything.
> 
> Can you explain a bit more what the system buttons 1,2,3 do?


Those buttons are macros, so you can have them do anything you'd like. I personally have all three programmed as simple power buttons. 1=TV, 2=Receiver, 3=DVD.

Also, the main component select buttons at the top (tv, vcr, cd, etc) work wonderfully for macros. In such a way that I haven't found on remotes in the past. Naturally use use them to "toggle" which function the remote is controlling. This works as intended. However, in remotes I've used in the past, I ususally have it set to spit out an IR signal to tell my receiver to go to a different intput, so I have to put my hand in front of it to prevent this signal when I just want to change remote function.

On the VL900, these buttonds do two things. 1), toggle remote function if pressed for <1 second. 2) send a macro if it's held down for about 2 seconds. In my setup, "CBL/SAT" is my TiVo, so it will send a discreet signal to my TV to go to HDMI, tell my receiver to switch to the corresponding input, etc. The same for all other inputes (DVD, TiVo, Xbox, CD, etc).

These remotes are $19 for a refurb at Ecost.

--falz


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well if the system 123 and also the other 8 buttons at the top are fully programmable, this seems like exactly what I need. It would avoid having to pick a 'non used' button on the HDtivo, dvd recorder and t60 remotes in order to hit my remote radio shack switch to the right input. Or I could just assign one of the 8 buttons to be the 'switch' remote. 

Sounds like a very flexible unit. Hope if i decide on it i can find it new locally.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

newsposter said:


> well if the system 123 and also the other 8 buttons at the top are fully programmable, this seems like exactly what I need. It would avoid having to pick a 'non used' button on the HDtivo, dvd recorder and t60 remotes in order to hit my remote radio shack switch to the right input. Or I could just assign one of the 8 buttons to be the 'switch' remote.
> 
> Sounds like a very flexible unit. Hope if i decide on it i can find it new locally.


Yes, the macros really are fantastic. 
For the 1,2,3 at the top, I have them set to do a series of commands. 1 turns on the TV, turns on the receiver, sets the TV to Video 1, etc. As falz mentioned, you have the other macro buttons as well if you just hold them down. So I just hold down the DVD button to have the TV swtch to video 2, change the receiver input for DVD and then turn on the DVD player. Super easy, and works like a charm.

You can still get these remotes new online, but they are about $30 if you go with a new one. This site has it 
here for $29.90.

Enjoy!


----------



## Octavio (Oct 3, 2003)

Harmony 880 for $170 here


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

If you are using a lot of macros and really want to customize the remote, my vote is for one of the Pronto family remotes. However, they are very pricey (the black and white version, the TSU3000, is around $200 and the color version, the TSU7000, is around $550). Although for my setup, the Pronto was well worth the money. I have the color version and have been able to create some very cool button designs and macros. For example, I have one button that has an NBC logo and I just hit that button to change the channel to NBC, change the lighting in my room, switch my A/V receiver to the input for the HD TiVo, change the mode on my A/V receiver, etc. IMO the Pronto's are the most customizable remotes available, you can set up an unlimited number of macros and design the look of the buttons almost any way you want. There is a steep learning curve though, but once you get through that, it's relatively easy (there are a lot of designs posted on remote central that can be used as templates). For me, programming my Pronto has become somewhat of a hobby.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

inaka said:


> Yes, the macros really are fantastic.
> For the 1,2,3 at the top, I have them set to do a series of commands. 1 turns on the TV, turns on the receiver, sets the TV to Video 1, etc. As falz mentioned, you have the other macro buttons as well if you just hold them down. So I just hold down the DVD button to have the TV swtch to video 2, change the receiver input for DVD and then turn on the DVD player. Super easy, and works like a charm.
> 
> You can still get these remotes new online, but they are about $30 if you go with a new one. This site has it
> ...


Have you ordered from bhphoto before? I never heard of them and am of the paranoid sort  I see about 2000 reviews on epinions though. the etronics reviews scared me away and shipping is cheaper through b/h anyway.

edit found this so they must be safe http://www.resellerratings.com/seller1914.html


----------



## 2nd2no1 (May 24, 2005)

I would go with the 880 with out a doubt. After programming it Thursday night, I'm going to buy another one for the basement. I got mine for $189.00...sweet  .


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

falz said:


> Those buttons are macros, so you can have them do anything you'd like. I personally have all three programmed as simple power buttons. 1=TV, 2=Receiver, 3=DVD.
> 
> Also, the main component select buttons at the top (tv, vcr, cd, etc) work wonderfully for macros.].
> 
> --falz


Hey any idea if a macro could be set up to mute my tv and my receiver at the same time (i assume just make the mute button default this way)? Thing is, receiver is only on 1/2 the time and I didn't know if that would matter at all or if it would just try to 'mute' the turned off receiver (if this is possible at all).

Now as it stands, when I mute the tv the stereo still blares and putting all this on one buttons would extraordinarily please me and my wife.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

newsposter said:


> And as lovely as the mx500 looks, I guess I just can't see how all the buttons on my t60 would map out to it.


I am not familiar with the T60, but I can assure you that the MX500 has lots of programable buttons. I think there are 31 on the bottom part, and another 20 (10 x 2 pages) per device on the LCD screen, which lets you label the buttons so that you don't have to remember that the "pip" button is really "menu" and such.

As far as muting both TV and Amp, that is easily done with a macro. I don't think anyone explicitly state this, but a macro is used to perform multiple functions (key presses, or IR codes) with a single key. As long as your amp does not power up when it receives the IR code for mute, you should be fine with any remote that supports macros.


----------



## Queso (May 3, 2002)

newsposter said:


> Have you ordered from bhphoto before? I never heard of them and am of the paranoid sort  I see about 2000 reviews on epinions though. the etronics reviews scared me away and shipping is cheaper through b/h anyway.
> 
> edit found this so they must be safe QUOTE]
> 
> I ordered some stuff for one of my digial cameras from them about a year ago. It was a smooth experience and I would have no problems using them again. Your mileage may vary, though...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

chris_h said:


> I am not familiar with the T60, but I can assure you that the MX500 has lots of programable buttons. I think there are 31 on the bottom part, and another 20 (10 x 2 pages) per device on the LCD screen, which lets you label the buttons so that you don't have to remember that the "pip" button is really "menu" and such.
> 
> As far as muting both TV and Amp, that is easily done with a macro. I don't think anyone explicitly state this, but a macro is used to perform multiple functions (key presses, or IR codes) with a single key. As long as your amp does not power up when it receives the IR code for mute, you should be fine with any remote that supports macros.


thx for the macro reassurance. I guess I would keep the receiver on then mute it within the macro as it's recording.

Re: mx500....after much review of many remotes, i figured out my true problem is placing the numbers at the bottom. I prefer the top like the sonys. So I'm going to try the vl900 to see how it goes. after over a week of the peanut, I have to get rid of this thing lol. Doing a "tivo 2" just stretches my hand too much . I dont need a workout that badly.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

newsposter said:


> Have you ordered from bhphoto before? I never heard of them and am of the paranoid sort  I see about 2000 reviews on epinions though. the etronics reviews scared me away and shipping is cheaper through b/h anyway.
> 
> edit found this so they must be safe http://www.resellerratings.com/seller1914.html


I work about a mile from their store in NYC. I've bought a lot of stuff from them, including 2 pronto remotes. They've had a physical presence in NYC for some time.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

RMSko said:


> If you are using a lot of macros and really want to customize the remote, my vote is for one of the Pronto family remotes. However, they are very pricey (the black and white version, the TSU3000, is around $200 and the color version, the TSU7000, is around $550). Although for my setup, the Pronto was well worth the money. I have the color version and have been able to create some very cool button designs and macros. For example, I have one button that has an NBC logo and I just hit that button to change the channel to NBC, change the lighting in my room, switch my A/V receiver to the input for the HD TiVo, change the mode on my A/V receiver, etc. IMO the Pronto's are the most customizable remotes available, you can set up an unlimited number of macros and design the look of the buttons almost any way you want. There is a steep learning curve though, but once you get through that, it's relatively easy (there are a lot of designs posted on remote central that can be used as templates). For me, programming my Pronto has become somewhat of a hobby.


The fatal flaw of the Proto is that you pretty much need to look at it to use it.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Another happy user of the Sony VL-900 here! It's used so much that I'm thinking of replacing it. Some buttons don't respond as easily as they used to because they are pressed so much. I've looked at the Harmony but the button layout looks awkward to me. The Sony feels natural to me and I like the layout of its buttons. So, I'm sticking to the VL-900. I'd be devastated if it stops working, and I'm glad this thread mentions that it's still on sale online somewhere. It's not for sale in B&M stores anymore. I might just buy one or two to keep as backup. 

I'm wondering if Sony is planning a successor to the VL-900.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

MJedi said:


> Another happy user of the Sony VL-900 here! It's used so much that I'm thinking of replacing it. Some buttons don't respond as easily as they used to because they are pressed so much. I've looked at the Harmony but the button layout looks awkward to me. The Sony feels natural to me and I like the layout of its buttons. So, I'm sticking to the VL-900. I'd be devastated if it stops working, and I'm glad this thread mentions that it's still on sale online somewhere. It's not for sale in B&M stores anymore. I might just buy one or two to keep as backup.
> 
> I'm wondering if Sony is planning a successor to the VL-900.


Could be, they just added the vl710 to line of remotes, looks pretty cool, but is sold out at most places. 

I have two vl900's that never had much use, they just kind of yellowed with time. PM if you're interested.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Could be, they just added the vl710 to line of remotes, looks pretty cool, but is sold out at most places.
> 
> I have two vl900's that never had much use, they just kind of yellowed with time. PM if you're interested.


Already ordered, but thx for the offer. Maybe if i like them i'll get the others from you.



MJedi said:


> Another happy user of the Sony VL-900 here! It's used so much that I'm thinking of replacing it. Some buttons don't respond as easily as they used to because they are pressed so much. I've looked at the Harmony but the button layout looks awkward to me. The Sony feels natural to me and I like the layout of its buttons. So, I'm sticking to the VL-900. I'd be devastated if it stops working, and I'm glad this thread mentions that it's still on sale online somewhere. It's not for sale in B&M stores anymore. I might just buy one or two to keep as backup.
> 
> I'm wondering if Sony is planning a successor to the VL-900.


this??? I have no idea..9 remotes on the sony site....just search remote

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT...yProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=RMVL1000

Can't wait for bh to deliver my vl900.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Just got the Harmony 880 to replace the four peanuts I had in my HT setup (3 HR10s and an SD unit). So far, I'm pretty happy with it. The buttons could be a little better placed for the usual DVR functions, and be better spaced, but overall I'm satisfied.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Another package almost crushed at my garage door because they refuse to leave them on my nice safe covered porch..but vl900 is in hand. Got t60 and hdtivo all set up as well as my radio shack switcher. HEAVY remote. Hope my wife can lift it. At least 2x the weight of the t60. Perhaps it's because 4 batteries.

now to figure out how all the nuances of the switch being turned with the right input etc.


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

I've had my Harmony 676 since March and love it. The only drawback for me is, it goes through the 4 required AAA batteries in about a month. It's functionality, ease of setup, customer service, and online programming can't be beat. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## patriko (Sep 21, 2005)

picked up tivo and the harmony 880 a few nights ago and i can't imagine life without it! the setup on the 880 was quite easy for me... probably took about 25-30 min with 8 devices. just make sure you know the manufacturer and model #'s beforehand.... this will save you a lot of time! 880 takes a little bit to get used to but i haven't used a remote that comes close to touching the features of this baby! 
oh yeah, the rechargeable battery is awesome as well!


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

mhn2 said:


> I've had my Harmony 676 since March and love it. The only drawback for me is, it goes through the 4 required AAA batteries in about a month. It's functionality, ease of setup, customer service, and online programming can't be beat. :up: :up: :up:


I really like NiMH rechargable batteries for my two MX-500s. I hesitated to get them because of bad expericences with NiCad batteries. But I am happy with the NiMH setup. I have 3 sets of 4 batteries. One for each remote, one kept in the charger. Saves money and good for the environment too.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

inaka said:


> I just used rubber cement and made stupid little tags for the buttons, and they actually hold up really well.


Did you just type them up in Word and print them out? What font size did you use? figure why reinvent the wheel if you had this all figured out


----------



## mczolton (Aug 6, 2003)

chris_h said:


> I really like NiMH rechargable batteries for my two MX-500s. I hesitated to get them because of bad expericences with NiCad batteries. But I am happy with the NiMH setup. I have 3 sets of 4 batteries. One for each remote, one kept in the charger. Saves money and good for the environment too.


What brand on NiHM batteries are you using? I'd like to do something like this as well.

Mark


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

newsposter said:


> Did you just type them up in Word and print them out? What font size did you use? figure why reinvent the wheel if you had this all figured out


Yeah, no need for that. I've attached the little tags I created as a PDF. 
The icons are in various sizes in case you want them bigger/smaller, etc.

The little tags like "Thumbs Up" and "Thumbs Down" (when trimmed) with fit perfectly right above/below buttons.

Enjoy.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

inaka said:


> Yeah, no need for that. I've attached the little tags I created as a PDF.
> The icons are in various sizes in case you want them bigger/smaller, etc.
> 
> The little tags like "Thumbs Up" and "Thumbs Down" (when trimmed) with fit perfectly right above/below buttons.
> ...


thx very much. now to buy some rubber cement lol

hey i messed up the volume...i used the tape button and programmed in the HD tivo one command at a time...even volume...then read the manual and figured out that the bottom row of components actually is mapped to the amp, not the tv

why does this matter you say? well the volume on the tv can only be operated one step at a time if i map the volume from hdtivo to the tape button. So i think if i map it to the vcr button, then the volume will be able to be held down and increase/decrease instead of having to lift the button for every step. Small thing but volume gets used a LOT so it's important.

I made system 1 be to turn on the r/s switch plus control t60 and button 3 switches to the HD switch and activates HD tivo.

I figured out how to map button 2 to mute both receiver and tv except the glass on my center blocks the receiver unless it's pointed at it. It's funny when they get off kilter and one mutes while the other blares.

for anyone that likes the t60 remote, you have to get this as a replacement! If you like the peanut, you would hate this vl900 though. 

keywords for search: replace t60 sony remote universal


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

inaka said:


> Yeah, no need for that. I've attached the little tags I created as a PDF.
> The icons are in various sizes in case you want them bigger/smaller, etc.
> 
> The little tags like "Thumbs Up" and "Thumbs Down" (when trimmed) with fit perfectly right above/below buttons.
> ...


Thanks again,

how did you make those? there are a few more that i'd like to add to my remote and didn't know if it was just Paint program with text added or what it was? Also my wife wants the little tivo guy


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Just reteach the vol command, but hold it down during the learning process.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

actually deleting the tape button and making the vcr button the HD tivo button made the TV volume work as it intended. Also, I was able to map the tv on/off button to be on all the tivo component buttons so you dont have to press 'tv' to power up the tv and you never turn off tivos anyway...power buttons went unused on there. 

Wife is thrilled

now all I have to do is put a new button on this thing. No room for slow mo!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Have taught commands to the device keys yet?


----------



## borchert (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm interested in a 880 (or 680) to replace my peanut (DirecTV). How does it map these frequently used buttons?
Program Guide
Menu (DirecTV button up top)
List of Recorded Programs
Switch Tuners (Live TV)
Replay (8 seconds back)
Forward (30 seconds ahead)

Thanks, Chris


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Have taught commands to the device keys yet?


Yes everything is totally done now except for my dvd recorder and finding a tivo slo mo button


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

mczolton said:


> What brand on NiHM batteries are you using? I'd like to do something like this as well.
> 
> Mark


I use the "Energizer" brand. I use size AAA for my MX-500s. I had to get them at Walmart. The ones available at Costco and Sams club only have AA size, and the charger included with those will not even work for AAA size.

I hope you like your battery setup as much as I like mine.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

borchert said:


> I'm interested in a 880 (or 680) to replace my peanut (DirecTV). How does it map these frequently used buttons?
> Program Guide
> Menu (DirecTV button up top)
> List of Recorded Programs
> ...


I use the 676, but it should be similar - 
There are buttons named Guide and Menu.

I never used the list button on the peanut - I just use the Menu twice shortcut. You may find an empty button to use for List if you want, or you can always put it in the soft buttons on the screen.

I mapped the Prev button for the Live function, which I use to switch tuners, but I think the down arrow works also.

I mapped the |<< and >>| buttons for the replay and advance functions. I also mapped the Stop button for the Slow function.

Enjoy!


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

I have a couple of questions about the OFA URC 6131 if anyone knows.
1. How does it handle changing inputs on an A/V receiver?
2. It says its upgradable but not programable. What does that and Advanced Codes mean?
Thanks.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

memnoch said:


> I have a couple of questions about the OFA URC 6131 if anyone knows.
> 1. How does it handle changing inputs on an A/V receiver?
> 2. It says its upgradable but not programable. What does that and Advanced Codes mean?
> Thanks.


1. That'll depend a bit on your A/V receiver. Does the A/V receiver have individual commands for directly selecting an input, or does it only support cycling through the inputs? You should be able to get the 6131 to switch the inputs on your A/V receiver as you see fit.

2. It is upgradable in that you can send it back to One For All, and they will add support for any IR controlled device you have that isn't supported by a built-in device code. When they do that, they send you back a remote that has an EEPROM and JP1 connecto (that's how they add the requested setup code), so you can then use the JP1 tools to program your remote in ways much sophisticated than you can do manually or than OFA officially supports. See http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1009 for more information about JP1.

It is not programmable in that it doesn't support learning IR comands from another remote.

Advanced Codes are numeric codes for the IR commands that can be sent to control a device. Advanced codes can be used to change the command the remote sends when a button is pressed.

For example, http://www.hifi-remote.com/cgi-bin2/ueic.cgi?PVR_0618 lists the advanced codes for the commands that TiVo. You can assign an advanced code to just about any button on the remote (but not the device keys, unless you use JP1).
For TiVo support, I found it useful to assign the _List_ command to the _PVR Menu_ button. Also, the manufacturer forgot to assign the _Display_ command to the _Info_ button, but you can fix that using Advanced Codes (also called EFCs in the JP1 world).


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> I have a couple of questions about the OFA URC 6131 if anyone knows.
> 1. How does it handle changing inputs on an A/V receiver?
> 2. It says its upgradable but not programable. What does that and Advanced Codes mean?
> Thanks.


1. Handles same brands better then others. For onkyo, its inputs are spread over two setup codes. For pioneer, the preset code has two inputs, Tuner & Cd. There's also toggle to through all one at a time. So it depends on the brand.

2. You can upgrade it by sending it in to Ohio. Advanced codes are 3 digit codes for individual functions, 217-PLAY, 215-REWIND.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

memnoch said:


> I have a couple of questions about the OFA URC 6131 if anyone knows.
> 1. How does it handle changing inputs on an A/V receiver?
> 2. It says its upgradable but not programable. What does that and Advanced Codes mean?
> Thanks.


I see the responses to your post about sending to ohio for upgrading. Did you look at the vl900 sony? It's no for everyone but if you like the layout, it IS fully programmable out of the box by pointing remotes at each other

just giving you another option. I'm not an expert yet on this thing, but in the 24 hours i've had it i love it!


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I had a Sony 900, but its tough for the family when I have to program buttons with different labels on them. I gave the 900 to my brother-in-law and got a Philips PMDVR8 which has dedicated DVR buttons. It worked great for them but wouldn't learn a couple of my receiver commands. I'd love a Harmony, but really can't justify the money for a remote to my wife right now. My TV, receiver and DVD player are all Sony.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. I had a Sony 900, but its tough for the family when I have to program buttons with different labels on them. I gave the 900 to my brother-in-law and got a Philips PMDVR8 which has dedicated DVR buttons. It worked great for them but wouldn't learn a couple of my receiver commands. I'd love a Harmony, but really can't justify the money for a remote to my wife right now. My TV, receiver and DVD player are all Sony.


If you model of sony receiver uses AV1 codeset, then using setup code 0158 will get you the inputs you need: http://www.hifi-remote.com/cgi-bin2/ueic.cgi?amp_0158


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Thank you. I also hear there is a way to change the receiver to AV1 if its set to AV2 so that's good news.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Thank you. I also hear there is a way to change the receiver to AV1 if its set to AV2 so that's good news.


See if your model is listed  here?


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Holy Crap. I went to a Walmart and Circuit City tonight after work to pick up a URC6131 and both places had a URC6131N. It has a totally different layout nothing like the peanut at all. I didn't get it. Very disappointed. The dude at Cuircuit City REALLY tried to get me to buy a Harmony though.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Holy Crap. I went to a Walmart and Circuit City tonight after work to pick up a URC6131 and both places had a URC6131N. It has a totally different layout nothing like the peanut at all. I didn't get it. Very disappointed. The dude at Cuircuit City REALLY tried to get me to buy a Harmony though.


Yes.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

ahhhhh. did they discontinue the other or add the extra model?
Man, you sure did find that pic fast!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

newsposter said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> how did you make those? there are a few more that i'd like to add to my remote and didn't know if it was just Paint program with text added or what it was? Also my wife wants the little tivo guy


Someone needs to know about Google Images. 

http://www.bookofjoe.com/images/tivo_logo.jpg

Just grab the pic, shrink to the size you want in any graphics program and print away. That's what I did.

As for the creation of the text-based tabs, I just made them in Adobe Illustrator. But you can use any graphics program. It's fun if you're a geek like me!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Those remotes are on my bed.  Yes the original 6131 has been discontinued. I'm sure you can find them on ebay.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Edmund said:


> Those remotes are on my bed.  Yes the original 6131 has been discontinued. I'm sure you can find them on ebay.


That's a shame. The layout seems much nicer for a DVR. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Just picked one up on Ebay for $4.24 plus shipping. Can't wait. Thanks, Edmund!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

inaka said:


> Someone needs to know about Google Images.
> 
> http://www.bookofjoe.com/images/tivo_logo.jpg
> 
> ...


well I thought I was a geek but you win!

I'm a graphics novice. Is Paint a graphics program lol? I figured out how to draw a box in Paint and add text. That's about it for me. I may have other programs that came on install disks with my printer or some other device I guess. I also found this thing in my drawer with numbers and markings that helps me draw straight lines with my pencil so maybe that can help in some way.

google images can be used for more than porn! Had no idea. Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Edmund said:


> Those remotes are on my bed.  Yes the original 6131 has been discontinued. I'm sure you can find them on ebay.


In case he's not an ebayer i found a few prices quickly using epinions

http://www.epinions.com/pr-One_for_All_URC-6131_Remote_Control/display_~latest_prices

I guess CC may have it online for 15 bucks


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

newsposter said:


> google images can be used for more than porn! Had no idea. Thanks


Wow, me neither. Thanks!


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

newsposter said:


> In case he's not an ebayer i found a few prices quickly using epinions
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/pr-One_for_All_URC-6131_Remote_Control/display_~latest_prices
> 
> I guess CC may have it online for 15 bucks


Ebay - new - $4.24 + Shipping!!!!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

newsposter said:


> In case he's not an ebayer i found a few prices quickly using epinions
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/pr-One_for_All_URC-6131_Remote_Control/display_~latest_prices
> 
> I guess CC may have it online for 15 bucks


Online stores may have an image of the old the 6131, but thery are shipping the 6131n. 

The 6131n has one less key then you know, the keys CC and AUD are linked to one another, you can't separate them from one another, map an advanced code to one, it shows up on the other too. Terrible remote, if you can't find the original 6131, get the urc-8820 instead.


----------



## Spiky (May 30, 2002)

chris_h said:


> I use the "Energizer" brand. I use size AAA for my MX-500s. I had to get them at Walmart. The ones available at Costco and Sams club only have AA size, and the charger included with those will not even work for AAA size.
> 
> I hope you like your battery setup as much as I like mine.


The best chargers are from Maha. They can be acquired at thomas-distributing.com, great customer service at this company. Once you have the right charger, the batteries brand hardly matters. Only if there are known lemons or something. Even NiCads last longer with these chargers, from what I've heard. But NiMh is certainly preferred.

I have 2 MX-500s and 2 sets of batteries. Haven't bothered with another set since charging only takes a couple hours. Usually do it overnight every couple months before they run out of juice.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Sounds like fraud if you ask me  Pictures of one remote and selling you another so different surely has to be bad. though since it's 1 of 10000 products, no one will care.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

newsposter said:


> Sounds like fraud if you ask me  Pictures of one remote and selling you another so different surely has to be bad. though since it's 1 of 10000 products, no one will care.


CircuitCity is doing this. I saw the picture on the web and went there last night. They had the N. I told the rep to call it up on the web. It listed the right model number but had the picture of the old model.


----------



## Aaron Campagnon (Jun 10, 2002)

memnoch,
I second (or third) any call for the 6131 (not N) remote. It does not have the codes built in, but I got mine off of EBAY for $9 then shipped it off to allforone to be upgraded. Took 5 days to get back, and after an hour of setting up and playing with adv codes, I have it set up just right.
The TV (proscan), VCR (sony), PVR(d-tivo on ch2), DVD(panasonic), CBL/SAT(d-tivo ch3), and AUD(yamaha reciever) buttons all control 90% of all the operations I need. I am able to put up all of the individual remotes for the components above. As an added bonus, I have used the advanced codes to move functions from one device to another device. AN example of this is that on both of my TIVO devices, I have a button set up to change the yamaha receiver to the correct video input.
With the adv codes, you can basicly program any button under any device to perform any function of any device that is stored in the built in memory. I am even able to control bedroom TV. It is basicly a dumb monitor, that is hooked up to a tivo in the living room. The only thing I need to control on it other than the Tivo functions is vol and power. I was able to find the adv code for the vol and power, then map those functions to 3 unused buttons under my 2 d-tivo devices, and I am good to go.
All this with just under 90 minutes of work.
Another bonus, is that when you get your remote back from allforone, you get the jp1 hardware connection on the remote installed. This means a few short minutes with a soldering iron and some old printer cables and I can program it to my hearts content via my PC. In all, the best sub-$10 remote on the earth!!!


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Aaron, thanks for taking the time to give me all that info. I got one off Ebay too and it arrived today. I'll post back with how I like it after I play with it a little. As a side note, I emailed the company to tell them I was disappointed to see they had changed the design and how well received it was with TiVo fans, and they replied that the new model has all the same buttons - that's it. I replied saying that it isn't the buttons that count but the layout and the design. They replied back that I should find a used one then.


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

I just got the
One for All URC-6131 6 Device PVR Universal Remote w/EEPROM and JP1 Modification.
Does this have the advanced code modification or do i have to send it for upgrade?
If yes, then how do I use the 3 digit advanced code for individual function?
I am using code set 0618 for PVR function, but certain keys do not work, eg the info key does nothing. Also there is no key for Live TV, Todo list etc and I have to use the menu key to access all the functions.
I have the JP1 cable and am looking into using my PC to upgrade the remote.
I got the DirecTV_hr10-250_urc-6131ext.txt file from yahoo JP1 groups, can i use this file to upgrade my remote?

First post.

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You don't need to go the JP1 route if you simply need to add a few advanced codes. Use 150-Guide, 058-Menu, 166-List, and 121-LiveTv. To map them follow these steps;

1. press PVR
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. tap SET for one blink
5. enter 3 digit code
6. pick a key


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks,

Will try it out. I got all the 3 digit codes from the DirecTV_hr10-250_urc-6131ext.txt file.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

virent said:


> I have the JP1 cable and am looking into using my PC to upgrade the remote.
> I got the DirecTV_hr10-250_urc-6131ext.txt file from yahoo JP1 groups, can i use this file to upgrade my remote?
> Thanks


 Not directly. It's a first step that will have to be used to create the file that you can actually upload to your remote. For what you need to do this and how to do it look at the JP1 Forum. They have a good beginners forum, and they're extremely helpful folks. The forum owner is the creator of the old Yahoo JP1 group.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Well I've had great luck setting up the 6131 until I got to my Sony STR-DE885 Receiver. I can't access the "Main Menu" button that gives access to speaker levels, night mode and the like. I have the advanced codes from http://www.hifi-remote.com/cgi-bin2/ueic.cgi?amp_0158 and have switched it over to AV1 for control. Everything else works. Has anyone had luck with this or problems? 
Also, I'd love to control the TV power when in the mode for controlling the HR10-250, but the power button is supposedly not programmable. What are you guys doing - other than pushing TV then Power.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Well I've had great luck setting up the 6131 until I got to my Sony STR-DE885 Receiver. I can't access the "Main Menu" button that gives access to speaker levels, night mode and the like. I have the advanced codes from http://www.hifi-remote.com/cgi-bin2/ueic.cgi?amp_0158 and have switched it over to AV1 for control. Everything else works. Has anyone had luck with this or problems?
> Also, I'd love to control the TV power when in the mode for controlling the HR10-250, but the power button is supposedly not programmable. What are you guys doing - other than pushing TV then Power.


Try the codes  here, as well.

To move the Tv power command:

1. press and hold SET for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-4
3. press TV 
4. press POWER
5. press PVR
6. press POWER


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Already tried it. Thanks though. Anyone else?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Already tried it. Thanks though. Anyone else?


Try the following:

1. press and hold SET for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-5
3. press POWER
4. press POWER again
5. press and hold SET

Now try:

1, press and hold SET for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-4
3. press TV
4. press TV POWER
5. press PVR
6. press PVR POWER


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

memnoch said:


> Well I've had great luck setting up the 6131 until I got to my Sony STR-DE885 Receiver. I can't access the "Main Menu" button that gives access to speaker levels, night mode and the like.


There's an upgrade file for this Receiver in the JP1 Forum's File section. It shows the EFC for "Main Menu" to be 053.


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

Got my URC 6131 to control my HR10-250 DirecTivo using advanced codes, but the Exit key does not seem to function correctly. Used code 151, but it does not work when I am in the DirecTV menu. Also when I am in the todo list and press Exit, it goes to the delete recording screen. Anyone have a working code for exit? I tried 19 but syll no good.

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

virent said:


> Got my URC 6131 to control my HR10-250 DirecTivo using advanced codes, but the Exit key does not seem to function correctly. Used code 151, but it does not work when I am in the DirecTV menu. Also when I am in the todo list and press Exit, it goes to the delete recording screen. Anyone have a working code for exit? I tried 19 but syll no good.
> 
> Thanks


The Advanced code for Exit is 168, but you can't map it to the EXIT key, nothing can be, you need to pick another key.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

Edmund said:


> The Advanced code for Exit is 168, but you can't map it to the EXIT key, nothing can be, you need to pick another key.


 If that's true, all the more reason for virent to learn JP1, especially since he's already got the hardware.
I don't own this remote and have never tried to add functions from the keypad on my 8910, but it seems odd that a function that can be assigned to a key by a JP1 upload can't be assigned from the kepad.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

tucsonbill said:


> If that's true, all the more reason for virent to learn JP1, especially since he's already got the hardware.
> I don't own this remote and have never tried to add functions from the keypad on my 8910, but it seems odd that a function that can be assigned to a key by a JP1 upload can't be assigned from the kepad.


The 8910 is the same way, you can't add a command to the EXIT key without jp1.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

tucsonbill said:


> There's an upgrade file for this Receiver in the JP1 Forum's File section. It shows the EFC for "Main Menu" to be 053.


AWSOME. Thank you. I'll try it when I get home and let you know.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm sorry to butt in the JP1 conversation but I'm curious, is it just that you (general "you" not directed at any one person) don't like other remotes that you go thru all that sending out/soldering and other stuff with inputting codes to get where you want to go? I do realize layout is paramount and that's why i did get the vl900, but was i just lucky that it's fully programmable and that i didn't like the 6131 better and have to go through what appears to be a bit of a PITA  I just feel sorta guilty all I did was point them at each other and voila.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Edmund said:


> Try the following:
> 
> 1. press and hold SET for two blinks
> 2. enter 9-9-5
> ...


Can't believe the manual said this couldn't be done. Thank you So much!


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

tucsonbill said:


> There's an upgrade file for this Receiver in the JP1 Forum's File section. It shows the EFC for "Main Menu" to be 053.


Thanks a lot for taking the time to find this info, but it still doesn't work. Its the only function for my whole system that I haven't been able to program. The 6131 would be the best if not for that. I 've had lots of remotes, and this is definitely my favorite, but this one thing sours it. I always have a problem with this Sony receiver. The last remote I had was a learning remote, and I still couldn't get everything I needed for the receiver. If I had the remote sent out and upgraded I wonder if it would work, but I'm just not sure I want to do that. I'm going to try to call them first. Thanks again.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I'm sorry to butt in the JP1 conversation but I'm curious, is it just that you (general "you" not directed at any one person) don't like other remotes that you go thru all that sending out/soldering and other stuff with inputting codes to get where you want to go? I do realize layout is paramount and that's why i did get the vl900, but was i just lucky that it's fully programmable and that i didn't like the 6131 better and have to go through what appears to be a bit of a PITA  I just feel sorta guilty all I did was point them at each other and voila.


Newsposter, just curious, I thought you got and liked the 6131? If not, what did you decide on and how do you like it?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Thanks a lot for taking the time to find this info, but it still doesn't work. Its the only function for my whole system that I haven't been able to program. The 6131 would be the best if not for that. I 've had lots of remotes, and this is definitely my favorite, but this one thing sours it. I always have a problem with this Sony receiver. The last remote I had was a learning remote, and I still couldn't get everything I needed for the receiver. If I had the remote sent out and upgraded I wonder if it would work, but I'm just not sure I want to do that. I'm going to try to call them first. Thanks again.


First are you sure you're using setup code 0158? Because any of the other sony setup codes do not accept advanced codes. You could search the 256(000-255) available EFc's for your missing command. To search without mapping the command, Tap SET and release, enter 0-0-0, the command won't fire 'til the third digit, move to the next, SET 0-0-1 and so on.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

It's because the JP1 remotes, with a bit of work, are even more customizable than the expensive Harmony and Home Theater remotes, at a fraction of the price (usually less than $20).

Among other things, you can assign macros to the device buttons to automatically adjust all the inputs on your TV and/or A/V receiver to watch that device. You can assign different functions to short- and long-presses of buttons. The level of customization possible is amazing, much more than you would think.

You do all this using free software on your PC, which is much easier than programming the remote manually. You can also save your customizations, so if your remote breaks, you can easily replicate the programming on a replacement. They don't lose their programming if the batteries die, or even if you remove them.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Edmund said:


> First are you sure you're using setup code 0158? Because any of the other sony setup codes do not accept advanced codes. You could search the 256(000-255) available EFc's for your missing command. To search without mapping the command, Tap SET and release, enter 0-0-0, the command won't fire 'til the third digit, move to the next, SET 0-0-1 and so on.


Yeah, I'm sure. I'm going to try testing all of them like you said and I'll write back.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I'm sorry to butt in the JP1 conversation but I'm curious, is it just that you (general "you" not directed at any one person) don't like other remotes that you go thru all that sending out/soldering and other stuff with inputting codes to get where you want to go


First, what you've observed here isn't exactly a JP1 discussion, but rather a discussion of some things you can do with a URC6131 remote without using JP1. That said, I can only speak for myself:

1. I don't necessarily _not_ like other remotes. I do have a bag with literally two dozen OEM remotes in it. Coffee table space aside, I really got tired of having to learn someone else's idea of how a remote should be laid out every time I bought a new device.
The URC 8910 that's my standard remote isn't the only remote whose layout I like, but I do like it.

2. Economics -- cost about 20-25 bucks apiece, and I have 8 of them.
In the two rooms where my wife and I watch TV together, it's just works better if we both have our own remote. Otherwise, it helps my wife a lot that all the remotes for five TVs look the same and work the same.

3. Practicality and flexibility. This really depends on using JP1. I can create an upgrade for any device if I have the original remote, and can probably find one ready to download and use immediately. This remote is a learning remote, but see 2. I don't really think that I want to spend time learning every device I want to control on all 8 remotes. The only thing I've ever used the learning function for was to decode EFCs from OEM remotes to use in creating an upgrade.

Oh, BTW, there's not requirement to solder or send the remote to the manufacturer for upgrades. Again this thread isn't really a JP1 discussion. The URC6131 as sold isn't capable of JP1 upgrade and does require modification for this use, but many of the URC line don't.

The thing that got most of us started was probably what is bugging memnoch right now -- not being able to do what he wants with the remote he has. For me it was when I bought a second replaytv and put it in the same room with the first one. I needed the two units to not respond to the same remote. The only way to do this (at the time) was with an upgrade. (The remotes that came with my panasonic Replays turned out to be JP1able)

If I only needed one remote, I'm almost certain it would be the Harmony, and I may own one yet, but the pricetag is too much for multiple copies.

It's true that there's a learning curve, but it isn't that steep and there's lots of help online. For me, the benefits are tremendous.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Feb 21, 2003)

This site compares the 659, 676, 680 and 688.

This site compares the 659, 680, 688, and 880.

You can zoom in on the buttons on both sites.

I have the 688 and love it. Yes the button layout takes a little getting used to but it works for me.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't see many comments about URC's MX-700. Anyone have any opinions?

Also with the 880, do the spouses/SO's do OK with them. The transfer buttons seem hard to get at, and the Menu/Exit/Guide/Info buttons are hard to see when it is dim lighting in the room.

Even the number pad seems a little awkward. Anybody else have any problem with the 880?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

memnoch said:


> Newsposter, just curious, I thought you got and liked the 6131? If not, what did you decide on and how do you like it?


nope ...got the vl900 and even my wife doesn't have to look at the cheat sheet anymore! Operating both tivos with one exact set of buttons programmed the same way is great. Only flaws I found so far is no slo mo and no ratio...And i'm sure there's a solution i'm overlooking

for anyone that likes the t60 remote, you have to get this as a replacement! If you like the peanut, you would hate this vl900 though.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

newsposter said:


> nope ...got the vl900 and even my wife doesn't have to look at the cheat sheet anymore! Operating both tivos with one exact set of buttons programmed the same way is great. Only flaws I found so far is no slo mo and no ratio...And i'm sure there's a solution i'm overlooking
> for anyone that likes the t60 remote, you have to get this as a replacement! If you like the peanut, you would hate this vl900 though.


Ahhh, that's right. I had replied earlier saying I had had one. I'm glad its working for you AND the wife. That's always difficult.  
Just in case you don't know, I don't have the JP1 upgrade. The 6131's "advanced codes" are similar to a learning remote, but rather than holding two remotes up to each other, you take an advanced code for what you want to do and program it to the button of your choice. Best remote and layout I've ever owned (for me) except this ONE BUTTON!  I have yet to have luck with a learning remote for everything too though.


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

Edmund was helping me with this on the RemoteCentral forum.

I really like the practicality of the Harmony remotes, and of the layouts available, I think I like the 688 the most (though the rechargeable feature of the 880 is mouthwatering).

The most important feature is native/preset (not learned) programming for separate Tivo addresses. I have programmed my Sony 3000 to operate 2 DirecTivos in the same room, however, since they have 2 different addresses, I had to abandon the preset codes and learn each and every function for both units. Okay, not a big deal since I only have to do this once, but the problem is that the responsiveness SUCKS when I do it this way. There are long delays with each button press. It makes use of my HD-Tivo (already a snail) intolerable.

So, has anybody tried the Harmonies with different Tivo addresses? If not, what high quality remotes (with macros) have built-in addresses?


----------



## Mr.Pibb (Jun 9, 2003)

GalenMD said:


> Edmund was helping me with this on the RemoteCentral forum.
> 
> I really like the practicality of the Harmony remotes, and of the layouts available, I think I like the 688 the most (though the rechargeable feature of the 880 is mouthwatering).
> 
> ...


I just got my Harmony 676 yesterday and I'm loving it so far. The software asks you to press a few specific buttons on your remote so it knows the address of the remote.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

And I hated the peanut as well as my wife! doing a Tivo 1, 2 or 4 was a terrible exercise for my fingers. PITA. I check/recheck and do lots of stuff with those shortcuts and putting tivo at the top of the peanut was a killer for me. Ick. 

then that joystick thingie...way to sensitive. Always mucking things up. so yes we are both happy with the sony.


----------



## RockyTheSquirrel (Sep 16, 2001)

JP1 programable remotes are great value for the cost, fun home project to make up the cable, download the software, hack the codes, etc. 

I've been playing with this for 5 years, and it has provided the only affordable solution that worked for me for that time. Particularly liked the macros you can edit up, custom buttons and make your own devices, and the availability of RF/IR repeaters on some of the higher end URC models.

All that said, it has been a nightmare training my wife to use them, and even worse when we have guests over (or babysitters in the old days). Macros and key mapping is a workable solution, but it is tough having buttons that perform functions different than what they are labeled as.

Just upgraded to the HR10-250 (outstanding PVR, way better then the SAT-T60 or DSR6000 at playing even SD broadcast).

All that said, I and also switched to the Harmony remotes, been wanting to since I first saw one over a year ago but had too much invested in the JP1 programmables. Harmony still hs no RF, but too many other features to pass up. Got the 880, and it is outstanding. Soooooo easy to set up and use, even the wife operates it with no training, switches between TiVos, DVD players, CD players, off-air, cables, best damn thing I have gotten to play with in a long time. 

Harmony remotes are truly awesome. Buy one now. No, buy two now. 



What are you waiting for, log off and go shopping!


----------



## GalenMD (Apr 13, 2002)

Where do you recommend buying these Harmonies?


----------



## Mr.Pibb (Jun 9, 2003)

I've been doing JP1 for years as well. It's been great, it's been cheap, and it's been a great way to show that I'm a geek  . With all that, it's been difficult to increase the WAF. You can't label buttons, and printing out a cheat sheet never really seemed to work. (I suppose it didn't help that I was always changing things). Plus, I'm just getting tired of fooling with it. I hadn't changed anything in a long time and I had to go through much of the learning curve again to set up some new equipment. 

I think the new Harmony is a hit with the wife (after some complaining about the price, of course). Yea, there are a few things I haven't been able to do yet that I could do with my JP1 remotes, but really the ease-of-use and ease-of-setup benefits are making up for it. Also, my latest JP1 remote (URC-8910) had NO IR power at all. The TV wouldn't pick up the IR signal half the time, and you had to point it right at the components to get it to work. With this Harmony I can point the remote straight up and be at the other side of the room and all the components still pick up the signal. 

I think JP1 is like Linux, way more powerful if you want to go through the pain to learn it. Harmony is like Windows XP, easy to use but maybe not perfect. (OK, the Harmony web page crashes more like windows ME, but I still managed to get things set up last night).

Maybe it's just that now, with two kids, I just don't have the time to fiddle with JP1, but I'm tired of the time it took to get things working.

I bought mine from ZipZoomFly.com. I ordered it Weds and got it Friday. Just do a pricegrabber search for the models you are interested in. Amazon is a good place for additional reviews, as well as remotecentral. I was turned off of the 880 because of the number of comments stating that it's difficult to use this remote by "feel". I want to be able to feel the buttons and know what I'm going to push without looking at the remote for every little thing!

Anyway, all that to say that I'm very happy with my Harmony 676.

Tim


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Edmund said:


> First are you sure you're using setup code 0158? Because any of the other sony setup codes do not accept advanced codes. You could search the 256(000-255) available EFc's for your missing command. To search without mapping the command, Tap SET and release, enter 0-0-0, the command won't fire 'til the third digit, move to the next, SET 0-0-1 and so on.


I am now officially a happy camper. I still can't call up the main menu on my Sony 885 Receiver, but the reason I wanted access to it was so I could adjust the subwoofer level on the fly. I can't find the codes written anywhere, but after going through each and every EFC, I found that 223 is subwoofer down and 227 is up. I mapped them to channel up and down which is actually better - volume up and down on one side and subwoofer up and down on the other. The 6131 now does absolutely everything I want it to do without having to send it out for my TV, HD-DVR, VCR, DVD and Receiver! Thanks to everyone for the help.

Also, I love the layout for TiVo and the feel of the buttons.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

at wits end so hope one of you geniuses can help with the sony vl900  turned off the T60 and got my 2nd hdtivo so needed to do the remote addressing thing. No problem. I have one unit assigned to the cable and one to vcr. All buttons work fine. Then I had wanted to program system control 1 to activate the 'cable' and sys control 3 to do the 'vcr'. I had this before with the sony and hdtivo. 

I succesfully programmed the remote so that each tivo works perfectly with either 'cable/vcr'. but what I cant figure out, even after reading the book and trying for over one hour, is how to reassign the sys control 1 and 3 back to vcr and cable

i've pressed and held S and 1, which i believe clears 1 and 3? or at least one. But then i press and hold S until it blinks, press sys 1, then cable then S and it doesn't take. 

So how in the world so i assign system control 1 to cable and system control 3 to vcr? I know it sounds stupid but we are so used to pressing 1 and 3 to activate one of our tivos and i dont wanna change this (2 is already set to mute the tv and receiver but i doubt that has anything to do with it)

i should also note that sometimes when i'm done my attempt, i press one system button and various other buttons just start flashing like i'm playing simon..weird.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

When you reset System Control 1 or 3, clearing it of any commands you might programmed, setting it to factory defaults. Which is turning ON all Sony equipment with control 1, and OFF with 3. those are the device lights you see going off. Resetting it, is not programming it. 

I don't understand what you want each to do, single command or a macro?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well that explains why the sony vcr (not used in years) suddenly kicked on! (guess I really should have unplugged it as the calendar even ran out a year or 2 ago)

I actually my setup to work after about another 1/2 hour of playing. But i dont know how. If you can tell me what i did wrong, or how i actually did this, i'd appreciate it. 

What i was trying to do was make button 1 operate the 1st hdtivo (functions successfully in the 'cable' button) and make button 3 operate the 2nd hdtivo (successfully in the 'vcr' button). So all I really needed to do was make button 1 'hit' the cable button and button 3 'hit' the vcr button. It was that simple (ha). And when i would think i successfully restored to factory settings, somehow i would get one tivo using both button 1 and 3..no clue how i worked that one. then when the 'simon' lights kept flashing, I had no idea what i did!

I think what did it finally was pressing S then 1 then cable then S again. Or else i stuck another 1 in there. Dont know. by my other posting you can tell i was very frustrated and likely couldn't repeat it again anytime soon. 

Yes i probably could have gotten used to just pressing those vcr/cable buttons but my wife and i are very used to pressing 1 or 3 to get one of the tivos working. It's bad enough my hitachi can't let its inputs be controlled by the universal the way i'd like. I didn't want to confuse us anymore


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

newsposter said:


> well that explains why the sony vcr (not used in years) suddenly kicked on! (guess I really should have unplugged it as the calendar even ran out a year or 2 ago)
> 
> I actually my setup to work after about another 1/2 hour of playing. But i dont know how. If you can tell me what i did wrong, or how i actually did this, i'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


You press and hold the S key while clearing system control keys, but while programming them you just tap and release the S key. So if you want to tap Control #1 and then be left in the VCR device, here's how:

1. tap S and release
2. press system Control #1
3. press VCR device key
4. press and hold S, that's it.

Of course you can't program the system control keys until they're are cleared of previously programmed commands.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks for the explicit direction. I think i was getting messed up on the clearing part.

and the simon flashing lights really freaked me too lol


----------



## jsirota (May 26, 2003)

I've gotten comfortable programming my Harmony 680, and it seems like a great remote.

My one frustration is that I can't seem to affect what the order in which the custom buttons show up. How do I pick where my labels go?


----------



## Batmanda (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with you! The Harmony 676 and 680 have the exact button layout! I got the 676 because there was a $50 rebate at the time! I really love this remote! It's a little quirky at times, but overall a fantastic product!


----------



## mhn2 (Sep 10, 2003)

jsirota said:


> My one frustration is that I can't seem to affect what the order in which the custom buttons show up. How do I pick where my labels go?


I asked Harmony(Logitech) this same question when I first programmed my 676 about a year ago. I was told they are working on it, but don't have the capability yet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Feb 21, 2003)

jsirota said:


> I've gotten comfortable programming my Harmony 680, and it seems like a great remote.
> 
> My one frustration is that I can't seem to affect what the order in which the custom buttons show up. How do I pick where my labels go?


You can. Its kind of hard to explain though.

On the website the spaces where you enter the custom button names are listed top to bottom. But when they are uploaded to the remote they go from left to right.

1st space = upper left button 
2nd space = upper right button 
3rd space = middle left button 
4th space = middle right button 
5th space = lower left button 
6th space = lower right button

So, the buttons used most should go in the first 6 spaces. If you have more then six buttons to program, the seventh space will show up after you press the "next" button on the remote.

Does this make any sense?


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

tase2 said:


> I don't see many comments about URC's MX-700. Anyone have any opinions?
> 
> Also with the 880, do the spouses/SO's do OK with them. The transfer buttons seem hard to get at, and the Menu/Exit/Guide/Info buttons are hard to see when it is dim lighting in the room.
> 
> Even the number pad seems a little awkward. Anybody else have any problem with the 880?


I've had the Mx-500 for a couple years. I "upgraded" to the 880 a month or so ago during the dell $69 deal. So far I really want to switch back to the MX-500.

The web interface for the 880 is horrible. It's very difficult to get things set up the way you want them.

The pre packaged setups for my components all sucked... I had to rebuild every one. Then, many of the buttons sent multiple signals (so the volume jumps three points instead of one each time I press it!) So I have to relearn the keys...but you have to use the web based software to do that too...

I also hate where the play button is located...it's so awkward compared to the MX-500 and the peanut.

I might be ebaying this thing soon.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a 880 and 676. I really like the color screen and the way the activities are setup on the 880. The 676 has a easier button layout for the tivo and I am partial to soft buttons, they both have there good points...Good Luck Michael


----------

